# Suche dringend



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. August 2009)

Hallo meine Arbeitskollgen der manchmal unnötigen Gegenstände in WOW aka Ingenieure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir jemand mal helfen wo es das Rezept für den neuen Repbot gibt ? Ich kenn den Namen nich sonst hätte ich mal in der Datenbank gesucht.

Und dann noch etwas was ich suche.

Diese mobile Bank wo man als Ingi bauen kann. Beim Lehrer gabs das mal nicht zu lernen ^^

Ja Ich hab Ingi voll ausgeskillt aber finde nur die Rezepte dafür nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Büdde helft mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s: Na wer von euch macht seine AH Geschäfte jetzt in Dalaran ? ^^


----------



## Cube85 (7. August 2009)

Der Repbot heisst "Jeeves" und er droppt soviel ich weiss bei allen Mechanischen Einheiten in Nordend, bzw bei Gegnern die "auseinandergebaut" werden können. hab so ungefähr 200 von den Gnomenschreitern in den Sturmgipfeln getötet dann hatte ich ihn.
Höhere Chance haben anscheinend die Mechanischen Bosse in Ulduar.

Ein Rezept für eine mobile Bank gibt es nicht, da Jeeves die Bank beinhaltet :-)


----------



## Zoobesitzer (7. August 2009)

der Name stand in den Patchnotes;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XT hatte es gestern beim abbauen drin,  der Leviathan leider nicht.


----------



## JahuWaldi (7. August 2009)

Brauch man da den vollen Skill? Oder kann man das Rezept früher aufheben und schonmal bunkern?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

kannst du aufheben.
andere world rnd rezepte, die dropen, aber du vll gar nicht den beruf hast kannst du ja auch in die tasche stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. August 2009)

Droppen denn welche? Also bisher habe ich in Nordend nur Rezepte mit Chars gefunden die zu ihm auch passen. In der Scherbenwelt war das auch schon so. Es droppt kein VZ-Rezept wenn man Alchie ist oder umgekehrt. Ausnahme sind Dinge die ein Quest starten.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. August 2009)

Danke dann werd Ich mich heut Abend mal hinhocken und dann mal unschuldige Gnomschreiter killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (10. August 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> der Name stand in den Patchnotes;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och nööö, muss ich jetzt wirklich wieder auf Scherbe farmen gehen, bis ich endlich Feldbot110g bekomme? Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein... da bin ich schon vor WotLK dran verzweifelt und war froh als es den Schrottbot gab!


----------



## Zoobesitzer (12. August 2009)

Lass dir den BC Bot (Feldreperaturbot 110G) einfach von nem anderen Ingi bauen oder kauf sie im AH


----------



## PGW (31. August 2009)

Hallo,
frage ... ich seh da keine abklingzeit .... kann man den nur einmal verwenden und dann ist er weg oder wie geht das?


Danke im Voraus.


----------



## mj547 (1. September 2009)

PGW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> frage ... ich seh da keine abklingzeit .... kann man den nur einmal verwenden und dann ist er weg oder wie geht das?
> 
> 
> Danke im Voraus.




der hat 1 stunde cd


----------



## PGW (2. September 2009)

mj547 schrieb:


> der hat 1 stunde cd



Hallo,


Danke für die Antwort - frag mich nur wieso das einfach nicht in der Beschreibung angezeigt wird.




lg


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2009)

Hatte Blizzard wohl nicht für nötig gehalten. Wer wiped denn auch in 50min schon 10x das er in der Zeit wieder reppen muss?


----------



## -Farr- (7. September 2009)

also für alle die jetzt gleich wieder motzen oder sich nur wtf denken bei den mats 
die droppchance für den bauplan der in der scherbenwelt droppt wurde stark erhöht 
um an den anderen bauplan zu kommen muss man als 80er circa 10 min durch brd rushen 


kleiner tipp vor ulduar droppt der bauplan für jeeves anscheinend recht oft 
ich hatte meinen nach 15 min gildenkumpels berichten das gleiche


----------

